# What code for E927.0( ICD-9) in ICD -10



## Balakumar.venugopal@omegahms.com (Dec 29, 2015)

We will use E927.0 in ICD-9 for twisting, overexertion. Exactly what code should we want use in ICD-10.


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 29, 2015)

You use the Y93 code for the activity.


----------



## Balakumar.venugopal@omegahms.com (Dec 30, 2015)

activity code. Need external cause like in ICD 9


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 30, 2015)

Not necessarily.  An overxertion type of injury is not due to an external cause, it is due to an activity.  There is no equivalent to the ICD-9 code for the twisting or strenuous movement code because it is not an external cause of an injury.   Coding clinics have indicated to use only the activity codes for these.  Nothing in the guidelines indicate that activity codes need an external cause code.


----------



## abhishekrane32@yahoo.com (Jan 4, 2016)

Balakumar.venugopal@omegahms.com said:


> We will use E927.0 in ICD-9 for twisting, overexertion. Exactly what code should we want use in ICD-10.



In ICD 10 for injury caused due to overexertion or sudden strenuous movements is reported with Activity code which resulted in injury. 

Abhsihek Rane


----------

